# LCD and Plasma



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

I am assuming I am the last Dinosaur that still does not have some sort of flat screen in there house. I want a TV on my wall, so I have been looking at the Phillips 47 inch LCD with ambilight. Full 1080P and 3 HDMI (whatever all that crap means). retail price is like $2300..OUCH!
What do you have? Do you like it? Regrets?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

I do not have a flat screen or even a decent TV - and I am happy for it.

Go fishing!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 18, 2007)

Our set in the living room is a toshiba 57" projection tv its big, bulky (weighs 250lbs) but has a great hd picture and sound. Id love a wall unit but im not ready to sink 2 g's plus into a tv especally since I dont watch that much tv.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a 60" plasma t.v. in my family room from Sony, don't know how much it was, but it's nice!


----------



## redbug (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a plasma in my flamily room and a 26" flat plannel lcd in my basement I love the picture on both although my 26 is only used for my ps2. 
I want to get the 60" but cant spare the money at this point

Wayne


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 18, 2007)

I am the proud owner of a 42" Jvc plasma tv.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a 32" LG (780) LCD in my living room. I bought it last november for 900. It was onsale from 1200. It has a few component inputs and 2 HDMI inputs. Prices have gone down quite a bit in the last year. Its definitely not top of the line, but I love it. Most of them are pretty damn good. I also think that unless you are some type of expert, you won't be able to tell a major difference between a really good TV and an average TV unless they are set up right next to one another. I'm really happy with the LG for the price. I have heard not so good reviews about the Phillips. Generally, Samsung, Sony, and Sharp are considered some of the best for LCDs. I just got the '08 Consumer Reports buying guide. Let me know if you want me to look up a specific model for you. Good luck. The world of electronics can be an intimidating one.


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 20, 2007)

We are in the process of searching for a flat screen... We want a 42 inch Sony..... but are waiting until after xmas


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim, I don't have a flat screen either. You're not alone. 

My mom got a Sharp 42" LCD 1080P this past spring, after having a Zenith with a "clicker" since 1982. Big upgrade! No complaints, except non-HD channels really look bad. 

I'm not convinced that the ambilight feature is worthwhile, although I haven't looked at one closely.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> We are in the process of searching for a flat screen... We want a 42 inch Sony..... but are waiting until after xmas



Have you seen the ones they have at BJ's? Are you a member there. They have some nice ones too.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> I have a 32" LG (780) LCD in my living room. I bought it last november for 900. It was onsale from 1200. It has a few component inputs and 2 HDMI inputs. Prices have gone down quite a bit in the last year. Its definitely not top of the line, but I love it. Most of them are pretty damn good. I also think that unless you are some type of expert, you won't be able to tell a major difference between a really good TV and an average TV unless they are set up right next to one another. I'm really happy with the LG for the price. I have heard not so good reviews about the Phillips. Generally, Samsung, Sony, and Sharp are considered some of the best for LCDs. I just got the '08 Consumer Reports buying guide. Let me know if you want me to look up a specific model for you. Good luck. The world of electronics can be an intimidating one.



Nicdicarlo,
If you don't mind looking at the consumer reports, The model I was looking at is philips 47PFL9732D. I wonder if it is in there. Chances are we will go with the sony, but the ambilight feature is supposed to enhance the colors. Who knows, it could be a gimmick for all i know. I have been conned before.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 21, 2007)

Jim, I'll check it out and let you know if they reviewed it this year.


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Jim 
I have been doing research on HD TV system for a couple of months and came to the conclusion that if you are going to do HD then you should do full HDMI. So that means HDMI from the cable box to receiver from the receiver to the TV, I have seen some people plug their HD tv'S TO regular receiver, the basic idea is to try to not covert the signal too many times. For example we don't have much control from the cable company it is going to be non-digital signal, then the cable box coverts it a digital signal , the big mistake people do is send that signal over non-digital signal to the recvier or TV. Anyways for LCD samsung I think have the best picture and color, you will notice that it does not pixalate as much as others, then I would with a song. For plasma Samsung then sony again, but thats where you need to decided LCD = Blurry screens, and Pixelates or plama = short life..


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

What do you mean by "pixalate"? We've been thinking about going to an LCD type tv, but it's so dang confusing to understand. We may just stay with the flat screen 25" Philips tv we currently have. I like the flat screens due to the reduced glare on the screen.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 22, 2007)

Xmytruck, Component cables will keep the signal digital as well I believe without converting it to analog. Component and HDMI cables are the only ones that will carry an HD signal. Regular video (red and white) or S-video cables (yellow) only carry an analog signal, which is fine for a VCR or something like that. I have an HDMI now and have used Components before on a previous TV that I ended up returning. I really can't tell the difference, except that HDMIs are about 2X as much (although I have never compared the two cables on the same TV). Its also nice because itS only one cable as opposed to 3. It would probably make more of a difference if you had a full 1080 set or something really high end. My buddy has a 42" samsung and the HDMI cable causes "ghosting" while the component cables don't. I think its personal preference, althought they claim the HDMI carries a cleaner signal. 

Jim, as for the set you are looking at, consumer reports doesn't review that exact model, but they do review some Phillips sets. I'll PM you the details.


----------



## redbug (Nov 22, 2007)

I have had my plasma tv for 6 years now and the picture still looks new
mine doesn't have the hdmi connections on it so i had to use an adaptor
i also have verizon fios tv the hd channels are fantastic and much better than cable. 

quality wires are the key to a good picture


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 23, 2007)

> What do you mean by "pixalate"?


Pixelation is the display of a digitized image where the individual pixels are apparent to a viewer.



> Component and HDMI cables are the only ones that will carry an HD signal. Regular video (red and white) or S-video cables (yellow) only carry an analog signal, which is fine for a VCR or something like that.



I agree with you that Componet and HDMI will carry the HD signal and that the red,white and yelllow or S-video(from sony) will only carry analog. As for the difference it will only be a small difference but I beleive it can make and break an HD TV. If the HD tv that is not that good to begin with coverting the signal more than it needs to will only reduce the qualtiy. It kind of like a internet modem for example when your computer sends a digitized single over the phone line the modem needs to convert that digigtal signal to analog and over the distance it has the possibly of becoming distorted, and if it does be come distorted it is considered a transmission error .Two different techongies but the they both fall under the same principles of analog transmission. It is the interferance from other sources that are avoid when sticking with a pure digtail signal and it elimantes distortion. Again most people can not tell the difference, for example my sony TV (NON-HD) uses Componet for the DVD and I use Gold moster cables for TV and I can see a night and day difference, and if I don't use the moster cable and use cheaper cable I can also see the differnce but is not as night and day as the DVD. Going from good cable to HDMI will only have small difference.

Thx
X


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> > What do you mean by "pixalate"?
> 
> 
> Pixelation is the display of a digitized image where the individual pixels are apparent to a viewer.




Thanks


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 23, 2007)

NP


----------



## JustFishN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well....we made the purchase! 42" LG lcd hdtv. We pick it up saturday from Circuit City. After reading and reading and reading. We decided to go with this one. My uncle has this in a 37" and it was a beautiful tv. I just wanted a bigger version. This set was on sale plus I got an additional 10% off of it! Cant wait. 

https://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/lg-42lc7d/4505-6482_7-32385734.html?tag=prod.txt.1


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## pbw (Jan 18, 2008)

...Remember when the rca wood grain floor model was baller status?


Going to Grace land and seeing the three wood grain floors doesn't look impressive anymore.


I don't have either lcd or plasma. After my car upgrade soon I'll start shopping.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 18, 2008)

pbw said:


> ...Remember when the rca wood grain floor model was baller status?



Hey, my mom still has one of those and it works great! 

We don't have any flat screens in my house either. Hopefully we will upgrade to one in the near future!


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > ...Remember when the rca wood grain floor model was baller status?
> ...



one day...............


----------



## pbw (Jan 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...



On day next year it will have a digital to analog converter!


----------



## JustFishN (Jan 19, 2008)

Well... we decided to pick the tv up last night(along with all the cables and a huge ass surge protector...ive never in my life bought one this big lol) instead of today...only because C.C. doesnt open until 10 and I sure as hell couldnt wait until 10! lol So here is a pic of her. We still dont have the surround sound speakers in place. We are waiting until the direct tv guy comes to install the hd rec. Then we will get it all hooked up the way it should be. It is insane on the 360. Standard sd on direct tv is ok.. bearable..but not for a long time. I guess if you are going hd you have to go all the way with the rec too. Same thing with the dvd player. We put in a new movie and where we dont have an hd player it kind of sucks. So that will most likely be our next purchase. Anyway.. here it is.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome! Enjoy it! Im going to show this post to my wife! :wink: 

It's time! \/


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice setup!! I really think youll enjoy the HD programming direct tv offers


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 19, 2008)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > ACarbone624 said:
> ...



Nah, she already has cable hooked up to it.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice JustFishin, I have the same set (probably last years model) in the 32" variety. Its great. Nice choice.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## JustFishN (Jan 20, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice!



Thank you thank you!! We are still "tweaking" it. Now looking for an upconverting dvd player.... I should have planned all of the "other"little things better lol. But soon enough it will all be worked out lol


----------



## redbug (Jan 20, 2008)

I just wish they would decide what hd format they will be making the new DVD in 
I don't want to get a blue ray if they (most companies) go with the hd DVD format...


----------



## JustFishN (Jan 20, 2008)

redbug said:


> I just wish they would decide what hd format they will be making the new DVD in
> I don't want to get a blue ray if they (most companies) go with the hd DVD format...


that is why we refuse to buy a blue ray player...in case they end up going with just hd... one day one will win over the other and the prices will come down


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

All so high tech I get corn-fused. Once I upgrade from the 8-track player to cassettes I'll start looking at newer TV's.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> All so high tech I get corn-fused. Once I upgrade from the 8-track player to cassettes I'll start looking at newer TV's.




lmfao! My brother in law had a car with a record player in it...factory, I guess....Old school, You know....Your time. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2008)

Confuses the heck out of me. We were thinking about getting a newer tv (lcd or plasma), but what we have now (regular 25" flat screen) still works fine, but I still think about a new one


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Confuses the heck out of me. We were thinking about getting a newer tv (lcd or plasma), but what we have now (regular 25" flat screen) still works fine, but I still think about a new one




I'm rocking two 27-inch back breaking Tubes myself.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

Our family TV is a 7-year old Sony WEGA flat panel. I really like it. I think it is a 27" and for our current living room that is plenty big. Got some off name TV/VCR/DVD in the bedroom and the picture is getting dark so I think it's gonna be time to replace it soon. I actually hate having those "All-in-one" TV's but the wife boughtit when I was a Geo-bachelor in the Navy so I didn't have a lot of say so in the matter. Sure wish they would hurry up with our end of year bonuses so I could buy the sleep number bed and a new TV. I don't want to dip into my fishing money stash to buy stuff like that because the wife will start to expect it. And besides, I want to buy a 2-man flip over ice fishing shelter before the fishing derby on the 16th.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Sure wish they would hurry up with our end of year bonuses




LMAO! Your on a role tonight flounderhead59 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

Jim,
I really wasn't trying to be funny with that one. The bonus I'm referring to is for the 2007 year. Never get that thing before Feb.

Of course if they want they can "predict" my '08 bonus and pay that in advance.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

I know you were reffering to 2007 Bonus.....Happens everywhere! Why though? LOL!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

Our company also sends out customer feedback surveys and they have to wait to get them all back before they figure the bonuses. My boss has to drive around tracking these people down, and ask them to please submit the surveys. Don't want to upset them in the process as our bonuses are partially determined by their input. On the surveys we are scored 1-5 and a survey not submitted is an automatic 3.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2008)

Someone at work mentioned recently that there's a cap on how much you make, and that determines if you receive the "bonus" from the gov't. Anyone know what that cap would be?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't help you there. My bonus comes from my company not the Gov't


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 26, 2008)

WASHINGTON — Most taxpayers could expect a rebate of up to $600 starting in mid-May under the economic aid plan set to go through Congress within weeks.
Couples could get twice as much, with even more for most families with children. All that, however, depends on smooth sailing at the Internal Revenue Service, and the agency already is up to its eyeballs in filings and refunds. economy
The Treasury Department says that despite the strains of tax filing season, the IRS will be able to begin delivering the payments within 60 days after President Bush signs the plan into law, and complete the process in approximately 10 weeks, possibly sooner. The payments would come separately from regular tax refunds.
"The IRS has already begun trying to prepare for this," said Andrew DeSouza, a Treasury spokesman. "They'll be ready to go."
But figuring out if you qualify — and for how much — can be complicated, thanks to confusing rules designed to get the money to middle-income workers and ensure it also benefits low-income people who are most likely to spend the cash.
"Almost everyone who earns income will receive some benefit," said Douglas W. Elmendorf, an analyst at the Brookings Institution. "The idea is to target the money on the people who will spend a large share of it, and to target it on people who are likely to be hurt by an economic downturn."
People who do not make enough to pay taxes but had at least $3,000 in earned income would get $300. Those earning less than that would be disqualified, as would the wealthiest. Older people living solely off Social Security checks would not get the rebate.
Individuals with adjusted gross incomes of more than $75,000 and couples with income exceeding $150,000 would get smaller checks. Contributions to individual retirement accounts, 401(k) retirement accounts and health savings accounts would not count toward the limits.
About three-quarters of those eligible for the checks are working people. About one-quarter would qualify solely through pension or interest income, such as retirees or people who are unemployed. Eligible people would get at least $300.
For middle-class people, the rebates are fairly straightforward. Most individuals would get a $600 rebate, couples would get $1,200, and those amounts would rise with the size of their families. High- and low-income people, however, would get only a partial benefit.
People with income less than $75,000 would get a rebate equal to the taxes they paid in 2007, up to $600. Couples with income less than $150,000 could get up to $1,200. Those who earned more than $3,000 but owed little or no taxes would get a flat $300, or $600 per couple.
So a low-income family of four — with $35,000 in income and virtually no tax liability — would get $1,200. That includes the flat $600 per couple and $300 for each child.
A single person earning minimum wage would receive the lower rebate, $300.
A single parent of two with income of $38,000 and a tax bill of $433 would get $1,033 — a $433 tax rebate plus $300 per child.
To focus the payments on middle-class people, the plan includes rules that reduce the rebates for those with higher incomes. For each dollar over the limits, the payment goes down by 5 percent.
That means that while a family of four with income of $95,000 would get $1,800 — $1,200 for the couple and $300 for each child — a family of four with income of $160,000 would get less, and the same family making $200,000 would get nothing.
Income of $160,000 would put a family $10,000 above the income threshold, reducing the benefit by $500 for a rebate of $1,300. The wealthier family, which falls $50,000 above the threshold, would see its rebate vanish under the formula.
Similarly, a single person with no children who had $16,000 in income would get $600, while the same person making $85,000 — $10,000 above the limit — would get just $100.
People would not have to work to receive a rebate. A retired couple owing $4,000 in taxes would get the full $1,200; if they owed no taxes, they would receive only half that. If the couple earned less than $3,000, however, they would be ineligible. That includes 20 million older people whose only income is their Social Security checks.
The plan would allow people who do not qualify for a rebate this year to get one in the spring of 2009 if they become eligible based on their income level or tax liability in 2008. That has been a standard feature of past rebates, although it does nothing to stimulate the economy.
Some 40 million people who file their tax returns online could start getting payments by direct deposit in May. Congressional tax analysts say the government can send out up to 9 million paper checks a week. The IRS will have to reprogram its computers to calculate who gets the rebate and how much they will receive.
"They sort of learned how to do this last time," said Jason Furman, a Brookings economist, referring to the last round of rebates in 2001.
"It's definitely complicated if you're trying to understand it, but it's not actually going to be complicated for people because they're going to get a check from the IRS without having to fill out a single form."
Still, the agency is already working overtime processing tax returns, and rebates will have to take a back seat come April, when it will be overwhelmed in the run-up to Tax Day.
"The two final weeks of tax filing season are very, very high-traffic weeks for the IRS," DeSouza said. "We'll just have to see what capacity they can handle."


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, that. thought you were talking about a different kind of bonus and not the tax rebate. CNN this morning said not to expect a check before May/June... $1200.00 towards... Hmmm... What do I need for fishing in May/June? A Shimano Stella?

Stella

My biggest worry is that when I die, my wife will sell all my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope it comes through....my family could really use the money. And I would be adding more lures and baits to my tackle box. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2008)

We'd use it for a bill probably.............after I bought a Carrot Stix


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually i need to save up for two major home improvement plans.

#1 Install central air. Current we use 3 window units and already have central heat so Adding A/C shouldn't be too awful expensive (I hope).

#2 Have a 2.5 car garage built. Northern Illinois and no garage sux. Last year price quote was $12K-$14k depending on options.


----------

